

Chrome will use gpu to render pages - catalinist
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/08/chromium-graphics-overhaul.html

======
walkon
Not trying to detract from Chrome here, but IE9 should have a similar ability:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/04/09/Benefits-of-
GPU-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/04/09/Benefits-of-GPU-powered-
HTML5.aspx)

~~~
cninja
Not trying to detract from IE9 here, but Opera already has a similar ability:

<http://my.opera.com/core/blog/2009/02/04/vega>

The interesting parts of the article are the implementation details about the
sandbox.

~~~
modeless
Opera's hardware acceleration is vaporware. It has not been included in any
release of Opera, despite that article being over a year old now.

~~~
wagh
It's not vaporware. It's been in Opera since 10.5. It isn't being used at all
but it's still in the release.

------
jjcm
Good - Opera, Firefox, and IE9 are all aready going this route. For Chromium
not to support this would be a big thorn in their side, especially with their
plans to support native code for extensions (aka, "Chrome Apps").

------
nailer
Looking forward to this - I frequently scale web pages (my vision isn't great)
and it bugs me this common activity still isn't smooth in 2010.

~~~
modeless
Have you tried an iPad? For some reason Mobile Safari is still far better at
scaling pages than desktop Safari.

------
InclinedPlane
As exciting as it is for IE9 to enter the next-gen browser wars in earnest I
wonder if they are already too late.

IE releases are still tied to the years long windows ship cycle, which is a
significant disadvantage when all your competitors are on months long cycles.
Saddled with such a huge OODA disadvantage as well as all the strategy-tax BS
from MS is there any hope?

By the time IE9 is actually out Chrome may well have hardware accelerated
everything, an LLVM client/plugin model, javascript that runs faster than
Java, and client-side Erlang support (or who knows what), with Firefox not far
behind. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.

~~~
melling
IE still has 60% market share, and it's holding steady. IE9 is going to be one
of the most important products Microsoft ever ships. It will be compatible
enough with web standards, and offer enough performance, that it should allow
developers to build more sophisticated apps based on open standards. Html5,
css3 and fast Javascript will soon be a given.

~~~
fjarlq
Holding steady? How do you figure that, exactly?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#His...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Historical_usage_share)

~~~
melling
I figured that because between June and July, IE marketcshare increased by .4%

[http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qp...](http://marketshare.hitslink.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qprid=1)

------
junkbit
Matt Cutts tweeted a design document about the technical details

[https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/developers/desig...](https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/developers/design-
documents/gpu-accelerated-compositing-in-chrome)

------
est
Also Flash 11 is about to support 3D and it looks serious

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20009940-264.html>

Unity3D is at a turning point.

~~~
mambodog
Yeah, it is at a turning point, it's about to become plugin-less using Native
Client.

[http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/05/19/google-android-and-
the-f...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/05/19/google-android-and-the-future-
of-games-on-the-web/)

------
ck2
It would have been helpful to have some kind of benchmark to show performance
improvements or cpu load reduction.

I guess this is more important for advanced features like canvas than regular
browsing.

------
swah
I imagine this is related with WebGL support, right?

~~~
Legion
The article says, "New APIs and markup like WebGL and 3D CSS transforms are a
major motivation for this work".

That's what makes it exciting. Hardware acceleration for rendering the front
page of HN: not so exciting. Hardware acceleration for 3D APIs drawing stuff
in a canvas tag: very exciting.

------
c00p3r
I didn't saw libGLcore.so in `ldd chtomium-browser' output. ^_^

